# What's up fella's



## mhunt0709 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm new to forum's but I'm at a point with my training where I want to use better tools & guidance. I've procrastinated for a long time and finally decided that that here seems to be the discussion leader...

I'm 26, bb for two years, 5'8", 175lbs

thanks


----------



## brazey (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome......


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome a board !!!


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 27, 2015)

*​Welcome! You've chosen a great place.*


----------



## mhunt0709 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for accepting...


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome to IMF




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome, what are your goals?
Also how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhunt0709 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dannie,

My goal is to be 200lbs+ with less than 6% BF by the time I'm 30, that's all.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 29, 2015)

You know you don't walk around at 6% body fat all year round, I take it those are your desired competition stats.
Do you have any strength goals or do you train purely for the aesthetic reasons?

Also since disregarded the rest of my post imma repeat my question.
 How did you find this board and what made you sign up?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------

